# California Operating Permits and Proof of Insurance



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

After reading some stories about LAPD's Bandit Cab Enforcement sting operations snaring legitimate Uber and Lyft drivers, and impounding their vehicles, I did some searching around for things I can do to protect myself.

You can find the operating permit and certificates of excess liability insurance for all TNC's operating in California by Googling:

CPUC TNC Licenses Issued

(Sorry, I tried to provide a link but the forum says I'm not cool enough to post a link yet)

Look OC_DriverX was kind enough to post a link, and I'm now cool enough to put it up here:
http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/PUC/Enforcement/TNC/TNC_Licenses_Issued.htm

I printed out copies to keep in my car with me, and you might want to do the same. Failure to produce this information can be used as a reason to impound your vehicle. Handing over paper copies can help avoid having your phone searched and possibly confiscated.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

This is great info. 

Next up for Uber drivers : Explaining to the enforcement officers & crew why We're "Uber" Drivers and the documentation we're showing them only mentions "Raiser". (We know, doubt they do....)


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I keep in my car a copy of the tnc permit, the insurance (old one before primary, need to print the new one) and an extra trade dress printed just in case.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

OriginalGeek said:


> After reading some stories about LAPD's Bandit Cab Enforcement sting operations snaring legitimate Uber and Lyft drivers, and impounding their vehicles, I did some searching around for things I can do to protect myself.
> 
> You can find the operating permit and certificates of excess liability insurance for all TNC's operating in California by Googling:
> 
> ...


Hopefully, this is the link referenced. (It appears to be.)
http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/PUC/Enforcement/TNC/TNC_Licenses_Issued.htm


----------

